

Our startup, OpenHallway: simple usability testing - dbolson

Our team recently released OpenHallway which provides simple, web-based usability testing. We're excited about the idea and would like to get some feedback from our target audience. You can sign up for a free 30 day trial, and you can easily cancel any time.<p>http://openhallway.com
======
dbolson
It will. It records the tester's screen with a Java applet.

~~~
dxjones
"records the tester's screen"

Let's make sure the tester clearly knows this, so he doesn't unintentially
"record" a picture of the half finished note to his girlfriend that just
happens to be in a separate window on his screen

~~~
dbolson
The recording process has text explaining this, plus the tester has to push a
big button to start recording.

------
icey
Will this work on sites that require a login to use?

